
Yet another “what’s my IP” & Favicon endpoint - tomklein
API URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gentlentapis.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;v1&#x2F;getIp &amp; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gentlentapis.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;v1&#x2F;getFavicon<p>Supports ?format=text and ?format=json.<p>Just wanted to share in case someone needs it. :)
======
oftenwrong
It's a bit odd to use a query string parameter instead of content negotiation.

